# Coolant Additive



## Aziz2010 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi All,

I have 1970 GTO RAIII with oem heads, 4 core brass radiator. I filled it up with distilled water and one bottle of "wet wetter" and i would like to add a bottle of "Lucas super coolant," but their website said:

"For street vehicles requiring freeze protection, add 1 bottle to 50/50 mix. For racing and high performance applications, add 2 bottles to straight water coolant for maximum temperature reduction. DO NOT use distilled water unless mixed with 50% antifreeze."

I am not worry about the antifreeze cuz the temperature where i live won't go below 38 degree in the winter. so can i add it? Or should i put new distilled water or tap water with 2 bottles? 

Recommendations


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Aziz2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 1970 GTO RAIII with oem heads, 4 core brass radiator. I filled it up with distilled water and one bottle of "wet wetter" and i would like to add a bottle of "Lucas super coolant," but their website said:
> 
> ...


You want to only use distilled water as tap water will have minerals in it that cause the problems with a radiator. I would not use straight distilled water. Use a 50/50 anti-freeze mix. The anti-freeze is not necessarily about cold temps and freezing. It offers a higher boiling point so if your engine runs hot at some point, boil over will occur at a higher temp. You also have the anti-corrosion benefits of the anti-freeze.

I used the 50/50 mix in my '68 Lemans with the 4-core radiator and added the "wetter water" to that. The wetter water did seem to drop the coolant temps. As I recall, the wetter water also helps as a water pump lubricant.

So my recommendation would be the 50/50 anti-freeze mix and 1 bottle of the wetter water additive. I would not use just distilled water and the additive. May be fine for the race track, but I don't think I would go with it on a street car.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can take what Jim said to the bank. I run the same combo in my Pontiacs, and have for years and years. No worries.


----------

